

New Recipes App: Help me make sure I'm doing the right thing - jfocht

I&#x27;ve been working on a new mobile recipe app for about a year now in my free time. I recently watched a Google I&#x2F;O talk called &quot;Perfectly executing the wrong plan&quot; and it hit me hard. I realized that I had never taken the time to fully validate my &quot;critical assumption.&quot; Could you help me by participating in my dinner habits study? The purpose of this study is to learn about cooking, meal planning, and dining habits.<p>If you cook at home at least once a week, please help me by signing up for my study here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;18uxASkdBSIkgb4vqr51GoCDQTcwNqa0VVmdeOLPDXgA&#x2F;viewform.<p>I&#x27;m using the &quot;experience sampling&quot; approach described by Tomer Sharon in the Google I&#x2F;O session. It&#x27;s really easy to participate. During the study you&#x27;ll receive a text each day for two weeks. All you have to do is send a quick response each day.
======
jfocht
Here's the Google I/O talk "Perfectly executing the wrong plan":
[https://www.google.com/events/io/io14videos/847e9312-a8ba-e3...](https://www.google.com/events/io/io14videos/847e9312-a8ba-e311-b297-00155d5066d7).

------
jfocht
Here's the link to my study:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/18uxASkdBSIkgb4vqr51GoCDQTcw...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/18uxASkdBSIkgb4vqr51GoCDQTcwNqa0VVmdeOLPDXgA/viewform).

